# Sudden Greasy Hair Problem.



## SarahSceneKids (Dec 1, 2011)

For the past two weeks, iv been washing my hair like i usually have been. And all of a sudden when it dry's over night like i usually do, the next morning it looks, feels, and smells like i havent washed it in weeks.
  	Is there anything i could do for it?
  	I mean, am i washing it too much?
  	Am i using the wrong shampoo?
  	Could it  be that i dye my hair?
  	Could it be that i wash it everyday?

  	Iv never had this problem before.
  	I have dandruff as well
  	i use vo5 tea therapy shampoo.

  	i only use about a nickel sized amount for conditioner.
  	I don't know if i should just switch over to head and shoulders?
  	Please help ):
  	i go to FL in 2 weeks, i don't want to have greasy looking hair when i go out to dinner with family.


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 1, 2011)

How often do you wash it usually?


----------



## SarahSceneKids (Dec 2, 2011)

Everyday.
  	But that's always when i wash it.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Dec 2, 2011)

Did you change your diet and/or experience higher levels of stress? If so, that might be a contributing factor.


----------



## MissPanther (Dec 3, 2011)

Unfortunately, not only can it be a change in diet that can suddenly cause greasy hair, but stress as well. The oils in your scalp produce more oil based on anything that varies from a change in shampoo, dietary habits, exercise regime and stress level. While your body is adjusting to the changes, you're going to produce more oil to deal with it. The only thing you can do for right now is use a dry shampoo spray in your hair until the oiliness is over.

  	If the problem persists however, you should consult with your doctor. Although it's not really a big deal to have greasy hair, it still can be pretty annoying.


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 3, 2011)

SarahSceneKids said:


> Everyday.


  The fact you wash your hair every day may be part of the problem, too. Every time you wash it, you strip it of its natural oils, which can also send your hair's natural oil production into overdrive.


----------



## sherm (Dec 4, 2011)

I have naturally oily hair and have always washed it every day. I've found that switching between different gentle shampoos and using a moisturizing one once a week (it's like my deep conditioning treatment, that's how oily my hair is!) helps to retain enough oil to keep the hair soft and shiny, but not so much that my hair looks greasy. You could also try using a dry shampoo as a midday refresher.


----------



## drchick890 (Feb 5, 2012)

because your washing your hair everyday ur scalp is starting to over produce oils.. use a balancing shampoo and cut down to every 2nd or 3rd day atleast.. in between days use a dry shampoo.. best of luck xx


----------

